# Adult Swim :3



## Hottigress (Nov 16, 2009)

Easily the best thing on television between 9pm and 5am. It features  things like: Family Guy, Robot Chicken, Metalocolypse, Death Note, King of the Hill, Home Movies, and Superjail. Which are some of the best shows ever made in my opinion. Anybody else like AS?


----------



## Incognito (Nov 16, 2009)

I love it personally, and they also once aired one of my favorite animes FLCL.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 16, 2009)

Incognito said:


> I love it personally, and they also once aired one of my favorite animes FLCL.




Murrr....What is that unabbreviated?


----------



## Incognito (Nov 16, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> Murrr....What is that unabbreviated?


"Fooly Cooly".
Search it up on youtube =3


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 16, 2009)

Incognito said:


> "Fooly Cooly".
> Search it up on youtube =3


I thought it was

Oh my gawd. My friend Bo is gutting a generator and amp to make a model of the bass guitar from that show.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

I stopped watching AS after they put King of the Hill on it. That show sucks donkey dick.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I stopped watching AS after they put King of the Hill on it. That show sucks donkey dick.




*nods* Donkey dick with syphillis.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 16, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> King of the Hill





> Which are some of the best shows ever made in my opinion.





> *nods* Donkey dick with syphillis.



FFS WOULD YOU PICK A SIDE ALREADY


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 16, 2009)

Morroke said:


> FFS WOULD YOU PICK A SIDE ALREADY



I don't prefer King of the Hill. It sucks. That's why I said that the shows I listed contained SOME of the best ever created.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 16, 2009)

'Some of the best', so not a full list. Still a list of the best according to your wording and non-monkey standards


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> Family Guy.


 


Hottigress said:


> Death Note.


 


Morroke said:


> 'Some of the best', so not a full list. Still a list of the best according to your wording and non-monkey standards


 :V


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 16, 2009)

Morroke said:


> 'Some of the best', so not a full list. Still a list of the best according to your wording and non-monkey standards




Oh, leave me alone! I've slept less than 8 hours in the past three days >=[


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 16, 2009)

Super Jail is one of my fav shows.


----------



## Hir (Nov 16, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> Oh, leave me alone! I've slept less than 8 hours in the past three days >=[


wow guys we should totally not call her stupid anymore because she hasn't slept much




And Adult Swim sucks.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 16, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> wow guys we should totally not call her stupid anymore because she hasn't slept much
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't believe that you used to NOT be a total dick. Things sure have changed.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 16, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> I can't believe that you used to NOT be a total dick. Things sure have changed.



God forbid he doesn't sugarcoat everything for you.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

My favorite Adult Swim show is and always has been The Boondocks.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 16, 2009)

Morroke said:


> God forbid he doesn't sugarcoat everything for you.




That's not what I mean dammit. He used to like me, a lot. Now every time he sees my posts, he has to troll me. I dunno what his problem is, but he's a dick.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Let's not devolve into a flame-war, hmmm?


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Let's not devolve into a flame-war, hmmm?




I <3 your optimism


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 16, 2009)

Adult Swim can be a real hit and miss. 

Lots of the Family Guy re-runs are played A LOT; Robot Chicken gets old fast, Metalocalypse makes me sad, Squidbillies CAN be funny, but is often just weird. King of the Hill is amazing, one of my favourite shows. The Office is fucking stupid, Assy McGee or whatever is back, and just plain horrible. Home Movies is funny though.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 16, 2009)

king of the hill makes me laugh at least once per episode.

p.s. go team venture


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 16, 2009)

Metalocalypse and Superjail are my all time favourites right now. I can't decide between the two. All of the death makes me feel fuzzy inside


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 16, 2009)

never heard of it


----------



## Charrio (Nov 16, 2009)

Adult swim is the most horrible lack of effort TV has made in a while. 

First off its CARTOON NETWORK, not whatever we feel like

I hate the fact Cartoon Network shows live action shit now, and Adult swim is just terrible. 
First why call it Adult Swim if your NEVER gonna play anything risky in a animation sense.

Yes, Family Guy and Robot Chicken are funny at times but every night over and over gets damn old. Most of the shows besides Venture Bros, are trash in animation quality or effort. Where the hell are the Adult cartoons, Im not asking for sex since TV cant do that but i do want blood, and way more animes that can deliver.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 16, 2009)

It's one of the of the better television blocks going on. Sure, it's not perfect, but it has Family Guy, King of the Hll, and American, not to mention some nice little gems like Venture Bros, Metalocalypse, and Robot Chicken.

And anime. Anime's cool.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Boondocks rules. They say nigga.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Boondocks rules. They say nigga.



I knew there was a show I forgot...man, those pork chops are dangerous...


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

i like Bleach


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 16, 2009)

Adult Swim is just an annoying block of shows for Cartoon Network.  Most of the shows are just annoying outside of Metalocolypse and Robot Chicken, and those are just guilty pleasures.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't understand how anybody can say anything bad about the Boondocks. It's comic genious.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 16, 2009)

Family Guy has gotten a lot less funny when they focused heavily on putting Brian and Meg through self-destructive misery almost every episode. 

That's also why I barely watch Spongebob anymore.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Family Guy makes me chuckle now and again.


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2009)

King of the Hill is awesome.  You have to have lived in Texas to understand though. Hank Hill is a righteous warrior of the American Way.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> King of the Hill is awesome.  You have to have lived in Texas to understand though. Hank Hill is a righteous warrior of the American Way.


Well, until I have lived in Texas, I shall remain on my standing that it sucks.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 16, 2009)

uryu788 said:


> i like Bleach


I like Bleach, too. The manga is better, tho.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I don't understand how anybody can say anything bad about the Boondocks. It's comic genious.



ive only seen it once or twice but i liked it


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> I like Bleach, too. The manga is better, tho.



I like Bleach, but it seems like after a number of episodes, I leave the show for a bit, then come back and totally get lost.

Code Geass fricken ruled though, and I never get tired of Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> I like Bleach, too. The manga is better, tho.



definately... but being 13 im basically always broke and cant buy the manga


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 16, 2009)

this is why i wish i had satelite. is there any way to watch it on the internet? i know i will watch it when i go back home.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

I only like Bleach for Wondertard.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 16, 2009)

i miss futurama


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 16, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> I like Bleach, but it seems like after a number of episodes, I leave the show for a bit, then come back and totally get lost.
> 
> Code Geass fricken ruled though, and I never get tired of Fullmetal Alchemist.


Oi not to mention to anime version of bleach as a bunch of filler episodes.
FA is cute but AS keeps playing the same episodes over and over.



uryu788 said:


> definately... but being 13 im basically always broke and cant buy the manga



Tada! http://www.onemanga.com/bleach/ 
Now you can read it online for free!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

catilda lily said:


> i miss futurama


The day that Futurama left Adult Swim was a sad day indeed. I prefer it to King of the Hill.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 16, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Oi not to mention to anime version of bleach as a bunch of filler episodes.
> FA is cute but AS keeps playing the same episodes over and over.



Agreed on the filer episodes. Normally I don't mind filler episodes, but for some reason, Bleach's fillers just feel...forced.

And as for FA...good thing a new series is being made...or actually has been made and could be airing in Japan now. I forget which.:?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

AS should do Elfen Lied. It would make me giggle.


----------



## Incognito (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anybody else miss FLCL?
Or Trigun for that matter?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 16, 2009)

Incognito said:


> Does anybody else miss FLCL?
> Or Trigun for that matter?



Trigun was fun, but FLCL...was okay, but too weird even for me part of the time.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

Incognito said:


> Does anybody else miss FLCL?
> Or Trigun for that matter?


Never saw Trigun, FLCL was amazing.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Agreed on the filer episodes. Normally I don't mind filler episodes, but for some reason, Bleach's fillers just feel...forced.
> 
> And as for FA...good thing a new series is being made...or actually has been made and could be airing in Japan now. I forget which.:?



i believe ts airing now


----------



## onewingedweasel (Nov 16, 2009)

i loved Elfen Lied.

robot chicken, metalocolypse, Venture Bros.
Venture bros easily one of the best animated shows, ever.
Doc Hammer owns me.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Nov 16, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> i loved Elfen Lied.


It's the only anime that I've ever fully watched.


----------



## Kipple (Nov 16, 2009)

New episodes of the Venture Bros. are great as always. If there's one thing that sucks about [as], I'd definitely say it's the time it takes to crank out new content. 

Anime sucks save for a handful of exceptions. No further comment.

I could probably do without tired old referential humor too, but it pays the bills, I guess! Is there really no market for stuff like Mission Hill?

Lastly, fuck all y'all on the topic of live-action. I'd really like to know when T&E's "Season Cinco" and the Brule spinoff is happening. The recent British stuff was also sort of cool, especially Darkplace, though the gesture smacks of 'trying too hard.' I think it would do better with more stuff by Christopher Morris. Mostly, I would just get a kick out of seeing Jam show up on American airwaves.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 16, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> Easily the best thing on television between 9pm and 5am. It features things like: Family Guy, Robot Chicken, Metalocolypse, Death Note, King of the Hill, Home Movies, and Superjail. Which are some of the best shows ever made in my opinion. Anybody else like AS?


 Robot Chicken fan here!
Family Guy fan here!


----------



## Molotov (Nov 17, 2009)

Boondocks, Home Movies, Robot Chicken, Metalocalypse and the sweet music bumps before and after the shows.

Those are my reasons as to why I still watch and like AS. 

Any other show, I watch very little of or stay away from.


----------



## Hir (Nov 17, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> That's not what I mean dammit. He used to like me, a lot. Now every time he sees my posts, he has to troll me. I dunno what his problem is, but he's a dick.


How do you know I wasn't trolling you in the first place?

Just sayin'.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Nov 17, 2009)

It's way too low class for me.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 18, 2009)

They need to show more anime like they used too.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 22, 2009)

< Known as Mr_Batou on their forums.

I have watched them when they first came out, the spawn of toonami from a time ago.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 22, 2009)

pheonix said:


> They need to show more anime like they used too.


Yeah, they do. MUCH MORE.

WTB eva reruns at least.


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 22, 2009)

i like venture bros the best of their orginal content
superjail and robotchicken are close seconds

the anime is hit or miss some times, they have shown great ones like fullmetal alchemist, death note and wolves rain.
my current fave is Morabito gaurdian of the spirit, i simply love it, if i had to compare it to another anime it would be princess mononoke, the fantasy has the same otherworldly almost believable feel to it (as in a mythical fantasy feel not a unicorns and magic powers kind of fantasy) and it is set in about he same time zone. and it is top quality animation, great character development, and the dubbing is great.
i get all hyped up each saturday, i squeel like a fangirl idiot if the episode ends inconclusive and leaves you hanging till the next ep to find out about something/see what happens   -__-;


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2009)

While I'm usually crashed at that hour, watching clips from Robot Chicken on YouTube makes me fall out of my chair!


----------



## Zeee (Nov 23, 2009)

I love Robot Chicken, Metalocolypse, and Venture Brothers...but I stopped watching the animes on adult swim, usually I have seen them or have no interest in seeing them.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Nov 23, 2009)

I fucking love Venture Bros, Robot Chicken, Metalocalypse, Superjail, Bleach, Death Note, Ghost In The Shell, Blood +, Trinity Blood, Inuyasha, FMA, Family Guy, American Dad, and The Boondocks. Adult Swim in general is EPIC, but has it's downfalls like Assy McGee, which is the GAYEST SHOW EVER.

Cartoon Network sucks now cuz of the live action bullshit. I only watch it for Pokemon, Adult Swim, and a few other things like Ed Edd & Eddy.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 23, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I fucking love Venture Bros, Robot Chicken, Metalocalypse, Superjail, Bleach, Death Note, Ghost In The Shell, Blood +, Trinity Blood, Inuyasha, FMA, Family Guy, American Dad, and The Boondocks. Adult Swim in general is EPIC, but has it's downfalls like Assy McGee, which is the GAYEST SHOW EVER.
> 
> Cartoon Network sucks now cuz of the live action bullshit. I only watch it for Pokemon, Adult Swim, and a few other things like Ed Edd & Eddy.



I used to defend CN, but since they adopted the live action crap...it's hard anymore. I can respect shows like Chowder and Flapjack, and I've come to like TDI/IDA, and I have a resurgent interest in Pokemon, but overall...it's hard to watch anymore.

Oh, how I miss Dexter and the Powerpuff Girls.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 23, 2009)

^You don't get Boomerang, do you?

I'm slowly losing interest in AS. The only things i'll usually watch are Robot Chicken, the Venture Bros., Bleach, Death Note and that new Titan Maximum.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 23, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> ^You don't get Boomerang, do you?



And even then, Boomerang is succumbing to network decay, showing less classics and more of the stuff that ran for like one season/obscure stuff that didn't even attain cult status.

AS is still kinda good, but now it's mostly King of the Hill and Family Guy, waaaaaay too much Family Guy. As if I didn't see enough on Fox, TBS, FX, whatever channel it's on now, etc. Venture Bros. got pushed to Sunday nights, I never see Mission Hill anymore, Robot Chicken is starting to get stale, and I can't remember the last time I saw Superjail. Though I'm pretty stoked to see Metalocalypse go from a 15 min. block, to two back-to-back, to a full 30 minutes.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Nov 23, 2009)

All I watched when we had it was Ghost in the Shell. I'm not a big fan of that acid trip stuff.


----------



## Jaxinc (Nov 24, 2009)

Adult swim used to be good a few years ago...now it's just mindless drivel...

Watch it for Robot Chicken and thats it.

Looking at the other shows just makes me go "what the fuck?" and wonder who in their right mind thought up this crap.

Then again, CN used to be about CARTOONS a few years ago...not random shows and movies that are not even animated in the least.


----------



## ShadowCoon (Nov 24, 2009)

I recall loving Adult Swim in high school, but, a few years ago, I stopped watching after they started introducing a slew of really crappy "original content." While some of it was okay, most of it had me flipping through my channel guide, popping in a DVD, or just getting back on my computer until a certain show was scheduled to be on.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 24, 2009)

There was a wonderful time when Adult Swim was good. The days of Sea Lab 2021 and the classic ATHF are long gone. 

P.S. They should have kept Stroker and Hoop.


----------



## Sabian (Nov 24, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> There was a wonderful time when Adult Swim was good. The days of Sea Lab 2021 and the classic ATHF are long gone.
> 
> P.S. They should have kept Stroker and Hoop.




Thank you, I was about to go crazy reading through this thread and not seeing any Sea Lab or Space Ghost. Anyone remember Yu Yu Hakusho, that was one of the few animes I actually religiously watched. I was also sad to see the Series Finale of Moral Oral


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 24, 2009)

they should put super milk chan back on the fuckin air sure as shit


----------



## Vintage (Nov 25, 2009)

hey family guy gained a few cool points with last night's episode, mainly because of the york peppermint patty cutaway as well as this gem:



> Brian: How can you not like me?
> Quagmire: Okay, I'll tell you. You are the worst person I know. You constantly hit on your best friend's wife. The man pays for your food and rescues you from certain death, and this is how you repay him? And to add insult to injury, you defecate all over his yard. And you're such a sponge. You pay for nothing. You're always say, 'Oh, I'll get you later,' but later never comes. And what really bothers me is you pretend you're this deep guy who loves women for their souls, when all you do is date bimbos. Yeah, I date women for their bodies, but at least I'm honest about it. I don't buy them a copy of Catcher in the Rye and then lecture them with some 7th grade interpretation of how Holden Caulfield is some profound intellectual. He wasn't! He was a spoiled brat! And that's why you like him so much. He's you! God, you're pretentious! And you delude yourself by thinking you're some great writer, even though you're terrible. You know, I should have known Sheryl Teegs didn't write me that note. She would have known there's no 'a' in the word definite! I think what I hate most about you is your textbook liberal agenda, how we should all 'legalize pot man,' and how big business is crushing the underground class, how homelessness is the biggest tragedy in America. Well, what have you done to help?! I work down at the soup kitchen, Brian! Never seen you down there! You wanna help? Grab a ladel! And by the way, driving a Prius doesn't make you Jesus Christ. Oh, wait! You don't believe in Jesus Christ, or any religion for that matter, because 'religion is for idiots.' Well who the hell are you to talk down to anyone?! You failed college twice, which isn't nearly as bad as your failure as a father. How's that son of yours you never see? But you know what? I could forgive all of that, all of it, if you weren't such a bore. That's the worst of it Brian. You're just a big, sad, alcoholic bore!
> 
> I'll see you, Brian. Thanks for the fucking steak.


i have never seen family guy do ANYTHING like this. it's so fucking refreshing.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 25, 2009)

Vintage said:


> hey family guy gained a few cool points with last night's episode, mainly because of the york peppermint patty cutaway as well as this gem:
> 
> i have never seen family guy do ANYTHING like this. it's so fucking refreshing.


 
That was almost as orgasmic as Salad Fingers' rusty spoons.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2009)

Vintage said:


> hey family guy gained a few cool points with last night's episode, mainly because of the york peppermint patty cutaway as well as this gem:
> 
> i have never seen family guy do ANYTHING like this. it's so fucking refreshing.



I guess I'd be wasting everyone's time If I mention that Quagmire was a savage hypocrite during that gem, huh?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 25, 2009)

quagmire doesn't live under peter's roof and pretend to be peter's best friend while hitting on lois all the damn time, though. yeah, he's done some stalkerish bullshit but (a) quagmire makes no bones about being a misogynist and a manwhore and (b) he really seems to be growing out of that as a character altogether. i especially love it because about two years ago i distinctly remember seeing an argument on one of the forums i go to about holden caulfield and how he was a miserable, selfish waste of flesh but teenagers and manchildren can relate to him so it's okay

seth and his writers have hit the giggity stick one too many times and I think this is their way of rectifying it, while also tearing seth's author avatar down at the same time. I've never seen any character on family guy with more depth than a puddle, so seeing that was really refreshing.

though i will admit that a lot of the problems expanding characters in family guy comes from the fact that they waited until season eight to start genuinely developing their characters which is way too late imo


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2009)

Vintage said:


> quagmire doesn't live under peter's roof and pretend to be peter's best friend while hitting on lois all the damn time, though. yeah, he's done some stalkerish bullshit but (a) quagmire makes no bones about being a misogynist and a manwhore and (b) he really seems to be growing out of that as a character altogether. i especially love it because about two years ago i distinctly remember seeing an argument on one of the forums i go to about holden caulfield and how he was a miserable, selfish waste of flesh but teenagers and manchildren can relate to him so it's okay
> 
> seth and his writers have hit the giggity stick one too many times and I think this is their way of rectifying it, while also tearing seth's author avatar down at the same time. I've never seen any character on family guy with more depth than a puddle, so seeing that was really refreshing.
> 
> though i will admit that a lot of the problems expanding characters in family guy comes from the fact that they waited until season eight to start genuinely developing their characters which is way too late imo



Funny how he gained such status by attacking the scapegoat like everyone else, which in my perspective is the most dishonorable form of character building. Brian may not be perfect, but he doesn't deserve the bullshit he receives every episode.

And some of his nitpicking has been proven false.
He helped take down Superstore USA when it was crippling the town and He is a far better parent than Peter, Lois and Quagmire combined, Quagmire never bothered to see the thousands of bastard children he left on the planet. Not once has I ever seen Brian brag about his Prius, and he's an Atheist for justified reasons.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 25, 2009)

that's pretty funny too because brian has been the golden boy for the majority of the series' airing and it's only because he's seth incarnate.

it's about fucking time we found out what other people think about his flaws. you want a real scapegoat? try meg. brian always had the answer and when he failed or was otherwise obnoxious he was given a free pass by the rest of the characters. meanwhile, meg is shit on constantly because the writers "don't know how to write a teenage girl."

oh and quagmire is obviously pretty ignorant of his bastard children or else he'd do something at least responsible with them (whether giving up his baby for adoption as opposed to raising it is responsible is another argument). we saw that in the episode before last. he's a complete pig sometimes but it wouldn't surprise me if he was confronted with an eighteen-year-old son and actually took care of him instead of kicking him to the curb at this point. he's flawed but i think he can be a pretty decent guy when duty calls


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2009)

Vintage said:


> that's pretty funny too because brian has been the golden boy for the majority of the series' airing and it's only because he's seth incarnate.
> 
> it's about fucking time we found out what other people think about his flaws. you want a real scapegoat? try meg.* brian always had the answer* and when he failed or was otherwise obnoxious he was given a free pass by the rest of the characters. meanwhile, meg is shit on constantly because the writers "don't know how to write a teenage girl."



You mean alcohol? The only reason his lips are not on a barrel of a gun is because they're on a shot glass. A similar vice as Meg cutting herself. And I totally agree on the Meg situation, given less respect than an aborted fetus. I say that Brian is following Meg pretty fast. Brian may be a douche, but at least he doesn't have ideas of fucking his child. And despite all his flaws, he still has a better moral conscious than everyone else. He's basically the only one who slightly cares about Meg. Probably the reasons why he's being shit on constantly.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey, the [AS] site is prettty freaking awesome/


----------

